# What is this?



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry the pic isnt great... its the best my cam will do... basically the best way to describe it is a lile white fuzzy hollow point bullet with lil hairs sticking out of the hollow point part...

If it were on land i would call it a fungus of some type... under water... im just not sure...

-me


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

"Sea Squirt" aka Tunicate. A very primitive chordate.


----------



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

really? *@# I was killing those!!! Wow, and all this time I thought they were anemones since they are all over my live rock. I must say their coloration is a tad bland...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They get more color as they grow, but this one should probably be expressing some color by now, I would think. Some are amazingly vivid, but some are pale. This is probably going to be a pale one, maybe yellow or pink, or maybe it'll just stay tan.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you get a closer picture? That actually looks like a Scypha sponge, aka "pineapple sponge."

I had a ton of those when I first started my tank. Now they just live in my filter. Harmless filter feeders.


----------

